# Heano Haulage, Langley Mill



## the-sinner (Mar 28, 2010)

“Bloody hell” says the wife, “they’re putting up security fences!” Well I suppose it’s time for me to get my lazy arse outside and take some pictures before the whole site disappears!

G R Turner and sons opened in 1874 at the top of Bridge Street, in Langley Mill, to start with they produced engineering items for local collieries and carried out small repairs on railway wagons, the first big order they received was for 100 all steel wheelbarrows! Which was followed by an order for 50 new railway wagons, these became the mainstay of the company and per produced all through the life of the company exporting their products all over the world.

In 1958 G R Turners and sons was taken over by United Steel Companies and then nationalised (as were all other major steel companies) in 1967. Now trading as Redpath, Dorman and Long (a subsidiary of British Steel) they manufactured items for various industrial and civil projects (the largest of which were produced in the 600ft “long shop”) until the company closed in around 1980.
I am not sure what happened to the building between 1980 and 1996 when Heanor Haulage moved into the premises.

Heanor Haulage Lorries can be seen everywhere in fact they have a branch in Saudi Arabia! They move the heaviest of items and the old G R Turner factory was used for storage as well as manufacturing their own tractor units and trailers, many is the time I have seen railway locomotives and huge cranes on trailers in the yard. 

Now the factory buildings are to be demolished and the view from my front windows changed forever as the land has been sold to ASDA for the building of a new supermarket. People say it will make the area better but I think I like the industrial heritage more than the convenience of a shop!

Right on with the photos, all taken with the program button on “Auto” (not too sure what the other settings do!).













Forgotten Sign





Steps up to the elevated walkway











The walkway





The bridge that gives the street it's name





"Ouch"

















This was Victoria Street, demolished when the "long shop" was built





Ghost Advertisment! I think it was for some kind of bird feed


----------



## smileysal (Mar 28, 2010)

oooooh that looks interesting. I may have to have a trip to Langley Mill soon. 

Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## jamesholden (Mar 31, 2010)

Great pics, I live just up the road from all this, certainly good to find out a bit of history about what the site was formally used for.


----------

